# NET tobacco recipe *wanted*



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Hey guys. Anyone have a great tobacco joose recipe they're willing to share? I don't have any concentrates for it so will be ordering from valley vapor, if that makes things easier. Please share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Hey guys. Anyone have a great tobacco joose recipe they're willing to share? I don't have any concentrates for it so will be ordering from valley vapor, if that makes things easier. Please share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's my ADV: 30mg .50%-50% pg-vg, 20 drops of RY4 double tobacco -15 drops of menthol (if desired) I use 1.5 ml.of 100mg/ML100% nicotine solution that works out to aprox.4% strength(you can add or lessen the flavors and nic.to taste) ,very simple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

To your base of pg/vg/nic. Do 7% pipe tobacco. 1% butterscotch. 1% marshmallow.


----------



## Nightwalker

Work out quantities here http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/welcome-to-e-liquid-recipes-forum/39410


----------



## rogue zombie

I havent dabbled in the NET arena yet,
but I remember some VALLEY VAPOUR net recipes getting posted. If I remember correctly, they aren't strong and were used between 12-15%

Maybe just ask Drew about percentages.

I also know Pipe Tobacco goes really well with Vanilla. So I would recommend a good pipe bac and say 2-4% TFA French Vanilla of 1-2% FA Vanilla Bourbon.

And with any tobacco, Graham Cracker and Acetyl Praline are used often for texture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Did this one a week back and still steeping, of the bat it was great.

16% Bourbon Whiskey NET ( don't know if Drew still has stock of this, you should PM him)
2% FA Vanilla Bourbon

I like my Tobacco's with a nice TH, so 50/50 PG/VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

acorn said:


> Did this one a week back and still steeping, of the bat it was great.
> 
> 16% Bourbon Whiskey NET ( don't know if Drew still has stock of this, you should PM him)
> 2% FA Vanilla Bourbon
> 
> I like my Tobacco's with a nice TH, so 50/50 PG/VG


Woah... that sounds good!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

The FA range of tobaccos at valleyvapour are great. Max 3% needed, compared to NETs which I mixed at 20%. For pipe tobacco I'd recommend FA Perique Black, Latakia and 7 Leaves. For more of a cig taste, try the FA Glory. I mix mine single flavors, don't like too many ingredients in tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> The FA range of tobaccos at valleyvapour are great.


Totally agree

They're realistic and easy to use.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

